# Music used by West Springfield Dance



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

If any of you saw West Springfield Dance team on Americas Got Talent Tuesday September 6, you may have been blown away by the music like I was; hard, edgy, gritty, definite horror feel to it. After some searching I finally tracked down the source, check it out here. The tracks used Tuesday night were Bratkilla ft Maksim - Resistance, and 12Gauge - Murder Death Kill (to be released soon).


----------

